# FertilAid



## bright_eyes (Dec 7, 2007)

Has any one tried this: http://fertilaid.com/fertility-supplements.asp

Did it make a difference in helping you conceive? Was it worth the price of the pills? Would you recommend taking them?


----------



## pinkfriend (Jun 22, 2008)

DH and I are taking fertilaid. We have MF infertility. DH's counts in April were 100 000 per ml. After about 5 months of taking fertilaid and 6 sessions of acupuncture, his counts went up to 7.6 million per ml (tested last week). We aren't pregnant yet (going to do IVF), but those numbers are pretty encouraging! Hope that helps.


----------



## cincynana (Sep 18, 2006)

dh and I took fertilaid for several months this time last year. I think it helped regulate my cycle. My dh had pretty severe male factor that required surgery, so I don't think that supplements alone would have helped him.

I liked how convenient it was, especially for my dh. We're not taking fertilaid now, but I think that it is a good combination of vitamins and supplements.


----------

